
How to Tell If Your CEO Is Clueless - tamirsen
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/10/our-team-is-tot.html
======
ojbyrne
It's just a giant thundering herd in the valley. Sure would have been nice to
hear exactly _one_ of the so-called intelligentsia saying things were going to
be bad 9 months ago.

Not that it isn't true, because if enough people controlling enough money
believe it to be true, it'll be true.

~~~
antiismist
Well, pmarca predicted "nuclear winter" in April and people thought he was
nuts. Not quite 9 months ago though:

"We raised the money to enable us to keep scaling given our accelerating
growth (over 230,000 networks on Ning now, growing at over 1,000 per day) and
to make sure we have plenty of firepower to survive the oncoming nuclear
winter. At current growth rates, we don't need it to get to cash flow
positive, but having lived through the last crunch, it's good to be
conservative with these things."

<http://blog.pmarca.com/2008/04/ning-news-serie.html>

~~~
ojbyrne
I stand corrected. And by someone whose writings I do (mostly) respect.

------
Ztrain
It's amazing how Guy just recycles the same crap endlessly for decades.

------
mattmaroon
"All you have to do is listen to your CEO talk to people for a week and
determine if she uses these lines."

Little sexist there. Why does a sucky CEO have to be female?

~~~
cstejerean
I wonder if the correct approach is to use "she" when talking about positive
things so people don't think you assume all CEOs are male, and use "he" when
talking about negatives so people don't complain you think all bad CEOs are
female.

~~~
mattmaroon
The correct approach is to just use "he" like people have been doing since the
language was invented.

